# Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken



## lucabenji (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
werde an Pfingsten wieder an diese Anlagen fahren,
gibt es aktuelle Berichte wie es dort zur Zeit ist ?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Detty (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Meine letzten Infos von anfang Feb. waren eher schlecht aufgrund der Witterung.Minus Temperaturen,Schnee,Sturm ect.
Wünsch dir viel glück!
Gruss

http://www.catch-company-hannover.com


----------



## rcarlos (7. März 2009)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Moin Moin 

Bin über Ostern in Lökken wäre auch sehr an Informationen interesiert


----------



## lucabenji (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*



rcarlos schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Bin über Ostern in Lökken wäre auch sehr an Informationen interesiert


 

Hallo, wenn du in Lokken warst , kannst du ja berrichten wie es war.
Wenn du noch Infos zu Lokken oder Blokhus brauchst kannst mich gerne anmailen.
Gruß


----------



## rcarlos (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo
Alles klar werde dann mal berichten was los war!


----------



## lucabenji (23. April 2009)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo,
war jemand  dort und kann berichten ?
Gruß


----------



## Matzinger (24. April 2009)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war jemand  dort und kann berichten ?
> Gruß




Mal ´ne PN an Stullen-Andi schicken, der kann eventuell was sagen.


----------



## lucabenji (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo,
so jetzt am Samstag geht es wieder los !!
Weis jemand ob der Blokhus Fiskepark noch besteht?
Es gibt keine Homepage mehr.
Gruß


----------



## holli-holunder (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Sieht so aus, als wenn es den See nicht mehr gibt, denn auch bei DANSEE ist er nicht mehr gelistet. Ich fand den aber vor 2 Jahren schon sehr schlimm, da war eigentlich nur noch der kleine Teich links vom Eingang beangelbar, alles andere war dermaßen verkrautet, dass Du nicht mehr vernünftig angeln konntest.
Ich hätte da aber noch einen See, der noch nie bei DANSEE gelistet war, als Tipp für Dich. Fahr mal nach Gjölstrup, etwas nördlich von Lökken wenn Du Richtung Hjörring fährst auf der linken Seite. 2 Seen, wovon einer Glasklar ist und sehr fängig ist. Wir haben dort keine Forelle unter 2 KG angelandet.
Lökken hatte meiner Meinung nach in den letzten Jahren auch ganz schön nachgelassen, daher war mein Favorit immer Gjölstrup.


----------



## holli-holunder (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

So, leider ist Pfingsten jetzt vorbei, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja noch andere Angler.

Blokhus-Fiskepark existiert noch, es gab dort einen Betreiberwechsel, daher existiert auch die Homepage nicht mehr.
Der "Neue" soll alles wieder schön sauber gemacht haben, und die Fänge sollen gut gewesen sein.

Also vielleicht doch wieder eine Alternative für meinen Sommerurlaub.


----------



## troutnorge (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> So, leider ist Pfingsten jetzt vorbei, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja noch andere Angler.
> 
> Blokhus-Fiskepark existiert noch, es gab dort einen Betreiberwechsel, daher existiert auch die Homepage nicht mehr.
> Der "Neue" soll alles wieder schön sauber gemacht haben, und die Fänge sollen gut gewesen sein.
> ...


 
Moin Dicker,

werden dort auch Welse besetzt?

Gruß Dieholunderpresse


----------



## holli-holunder (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Konnte ja wieder nur von Dir kommen, keinen Menschen interessieren diese Welse, wenn sie an einen Forellensee gehen. #d
Nur eben Dich, also bleib in der Versenkung. |krach:


----------



## Benche (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

War letzte Woche mal beim Blokhus Fiskepark , ziemlich viel Kraut in den Teichen , aber dort ist halt 100% Natur. Geangelt hat dort keiner an dem Tag , vielleicht ist in der Saison dort mehr los...


Der Lokken Fiskepark ist hingegen schon jetzt gut besucht und neulich wurden 50 kg eingesetzt , man kann dort zu jeder Zeit Forellen beobachten und es wurde sogar eine 9kg Forelle gefangen. Den Park kann ich absolut empfehlen auch wenn die Fische dort schwer zu fangen sind ;-)


----------



## lucabenji (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo,
werde auch dieses Jahr wieder in Blokhus/ Lokken zum
angeln sein.

LG


----------



## lucabenji (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

war eigentlich jemand in den letzten wochen in Blokhus angeln?
wie ist es dieses Jahr dort?
wir werden am Donnerstag hochfahren und für 2 Wochen dort und in der Umgebung angeln.


----------



## lucabenji (8. August 2013)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

So waren an Pfingsten 2013 mal wieder in Blokhus,
Der Teich ist so gut wie leer, es werden auch keine Fische mehr eingesetzt.
War jemand von Euch in den letzten Wochen dort?
Hat sich etwas getan?.
Es gibt auch keine Internetseite mehr.
Schade eigentlich war immer schön dort.
LG


----------



## holli-holunder (8. August 2013)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hi Luca, sind letzten Samstag aus Lökken zurück gekommen und waren auch einmal in Blokhus angeln. 
Also besetzen muss er, es sind reichlich Fische gesprungen, aber eintüten konnten wir auch nur 2, es war sowieso recht schwierig mit der Angelei, auch in Lökken oder Gölstrup ging nicht viel, das waren alles Zufallstreffer in den Tiefen von 70cm bis 3,60 m.
Nur in Lökken am großen See am Wasserrad, da konnstest Du mit der Fliegenrute die "Schweinchen" überreden zu beißen.
Da haben wir dann in 6 Stunden eine große Box mit Filets voll gemacht. Sogar zwei Saiblinge ließen sich zum Umzug in die Box überreden. :q
Aber ansonsten macht er in Blokhus glaube ich schon wieder nicht mehr viel, der kleine See am Eingang ist voller Fadenalgen, und die großen Seen schon wieder gut verkrautet.
War/ist aber auch ein sehr warmer Sommer für die Gegend, aber dann müßte man eben noch mehr machen um das Gewässer attraktiv zu halten.
Ist leider nicht der Fall, auch Lökken läßt in der Beziehung schon nach, einzig Gölstrup ist noch sehr gepflegt.


----------



## Malzis (8. August 2013)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

kann mir jemand sagen wo der Teich in Blokhus ist?
Ich fahre Anfang okt.zum ersten mal in die gegeng ung kenn dort nichts.Wie ist es bei Skagen im Meer?


----------



## lucabenji (9. August 2013)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo Hier:https://maps.google.de/maps?q=blokhus+fiskepark&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.50500085,d.ZWU,pv.xjs.s.en_US.ciY8R2R6XC8.O&biw=1920&bih=1024&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl

Hallo @holli-Holunder
also es wird doch noch eingesetzt, ich denke wenn er Kohle hat besetzt er auch.
Aber die Pflege der Teiche wird sehr vernachlässigt, mal schauen wie es an Pfingsten 2014 aussieht?
Pfingsten 2013 waren wir 4 mal am Teich 2x keine Fische und 2x hatten wir 4 Forellen dabei auch über 3kg Forellen, und die Qualität der Fische war sehr gut, Foto kommt noch.
In Lökken war es wie immer nicht so einfach, aber wir hatten immer unseren Fisch, so 5-6 Stück.
Gölstrup waren wir nur einmal im Jahr 2012, aber hatten nur einen Forelle, deswegen sind wir auch nicht mehr dort gewesen, aber es sieht jetzt dort besser aus was uns auch einige Angler dort erzählten.

LG
Markus


----------



## lucabenji (9. August 2013)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

So hier die Fotos:
Blokhus


----------



## holli-holunder (9. August 2013)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*



lucabenji schrieb:


> So hier die Fotos:
> Blokhus


Wow, die erste ist mal amtlich, Glückwunsch.

@Malzis: 9490 Pandrup, Kvorupvej 89, aber der See ist nicht so gut gepflegt. Fahr lieber ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Lökken (über die 55) ist dann aus Blokhus kommend auf der linken Seite und kann nicht verfehlt werden.
Im Herbst geht da auch meistens die Luzi ab.


----------



## lucabenji (25. März 2014)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo,
werde an Ostern wieder da sein, gibt es Neuigkeiten in Blokhus, war jemand von Euch in letzter Zeit da ?

LG
Markus


----------



## NTC (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

War in der letzten Woche da und haben in 4 h 14 schöne Lachsforellen gefangen. Die Fische sind aber sehr träge gewesen und haben den Köder nur ganz vorsichtig genommen.

 Ich besuche diese Anlage unregelmäßig seit knapp 30 Jahren.
 Damals als der See eröffnet wurde, waren die Bäume um die Anlage noch ganz klein. War zuletzt 2007 am See. Damals konnte ich 50 Stück in 8 h "verhaften". Das war wie stippen


----------



## lucabenji (6. August 2015)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Wir waren letztes Jahr im Sommer auch dort, ist eigentlich immer unser Lieblingssee gewesen aber es waren kaum Fische drin, es wurde auch nichts eingesetzt...... haben auch nichts dort gefangen das gab es noch nie!!!
 Aber das jetzt wieder Fische drin sind freut uns.
 Wo hast du geangelt?
 LG


----------



## NTC (27. August 2015)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Wie immer, gleich rechts der erste See und dann rechts in der Kurve.

 Diesmal wurden auch Forellen eingesetzt, allerdings war ich da schon "durch" und war beim Ausnehmen.


----------



## lucabenji (4. April 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo, gibt es was neues von Blokhus ?
 laut Facebook wird dort wieder eingesetzt und gefangen.
 Werden ab dem 14.05. mal wieder vor Ort sein.
 LG


----------



## StrikeBhv (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es was neues von Blokhus ?
> laut Facebook wird dort wieder eingesetzt und gefangen.
> Werden ab dem 14.05. mal wieder vor Ort sein.
> LG



Könntest du dann bitte mal kurz beschreiben wie es dort ist? Wir sind im September erst da und würden eine Enttäuschung gerne vermeiden. Sind letztes Jahr in Marielyst schon so furchtbar enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Naish82 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Es ist sicher schwierig Schlüsse für den September von Erkenntnissen aus dem Mai zu ziehen. Wir waren vor ein paar Jahren mal Ende Mai/Anfang Juni vor Ort und haben wäre Sternstunden an dem Teich erlebt.
Abgesehen davon, dass es sich um eine der gepflegtesten und schönsten Anlagen handelt, die ich kenne haben wir uns sowohl mit Mepps Agila als auch mit der Fusselpeitsche dumm und dusselig gefangen. Auch richtig schöne Brocken dabei. 
Allerdings war das Wasser noch kühl und die Burschen hungrig. 
Im August/September nochmal dagewesen - nix, nix und wieder nix.
See war super besetzt, aber Sommer war sehr warm, damit auch das Wasser, viel Kraut und die Fische super träge...
Das bezieht sich aber nicht ausschließlich auf diese Anlage, dieses Phänomen hast du an fast allen Anlagen zu der Jahreszeit...
August/September ist meist keine sehr gute FoPu Zeit...
Ich find's auch schade, machen selbst meist zu der Zeit Urlaub, lässt sich aber nicht ändern...


----------



## lucabenji (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Auch ich habe dort schon Sternstunden dort erlebt, jeder Wurf ein Biss.
 Aber als ich das letzte mal da war 2014, kein Biss nicht mal ein Zupfer.
 Es waren auch keine Fische drin, es wurde nichts eingesetzt......
 Aber wenn man auf Facebook schaut scheint es ja wieder besser zu sein, werde berichten wenn wir im Mai vor Ort sind.
 LG


----------



## sunrise137 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

In der Region fidet man, meiner Meinung nach, auf jeden Fall bessere Put &Take als in Marielyst.
Ich war 15 Jahre lang jeden Sommer dort und habe immer ordentlich gefangen. Marielyst hab ich im Oktober 2015 kennengelernt und war auch enttäuscht. 
Insgesamt gefällt es mir in der Jammerbucht wesentlich besser, unbedingt am Abend zum Rubjerg Knude.

Ich bin dort zwischen den Gewässern in Golstrup, Lökken, Pandrup und Serritslev gependelt, am besten habe ich meistens in Golstrup gefangen.
Die schönste Anlage mit tollen Fischen war Serritslev, in Lökken war in der Hauptsaison ziemlich voll.

Bester legale Köder ( Maden verboten) waren Grashüpfer am 2m-Vorfach und Powerbait Garlic in gelben oder grünen Tönen.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## djoerni (30. August 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Gibt's was neues von den ANlagen um Lökken?
 Wollte am Wochenende mal einen spontanen Trip machen.


----------



## Slotterwobbel (7. September 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo zusammen , wir sind ab Samstag in Blockhus für zwei Wochen.
 Wäre über ein Paar Tipps dankbar,
 ( Angelmetode , Köder )|wavey:
 Danke im Voraus

 Gruß Dirk


----------



## Benche (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

und irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Ich bin ab Samstag in Lokken unterwegs, irgendwelche Tipps statt Lokken Fisekpark und Golstrup?


----------



## lucabenji (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Hallo, wir waren an Pfingsten in Blokhus, haben da sehr gut gefangen, Fisch war genug drin im ersten Teich gleich links.
 Nur die Fische schmeckten modrig.


----------



## Benche (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

So wieder zurück von Oben und wir haben 12 Forellen mitgenommen.

Blokhus war der totale Reinfall: Man schrieb hier neuer Besitzer usw , konnte ich nicht sehen nach 4 Jahren. es sah alles genauso wie damals aus, viel Kraut, Müll und Plastikrohre und am schlimmsten die vielen toten Fische.
Erster See links habe ich 7 tote Forellen gezählt. Im großen See rechts haben wir einige Forellen stehen sehen, direkt am Rand aber die waren nicht zum beißen zu überzeugen.
Der See war sehr klar und war wohl auch nicht sehr tief mit viel Kraut. Am hinteren See soll man gefangen haben, aber wohl sehr sehr schwer ohne große Montagen.

Lökken Fiskepark: Wurde wieder einiges gemacht. Viele Sträucher und Bäume kurzgeschnitten. Da war über die Woche am meisten los, geangelt haben wir dort nicht.

Gölstrup Fiskesoe: Dort war fast gar nichts los, aber wir haben am Abend 3x 1,5kg gefangen am großen See. Am kleinen See hat ebenfalls ein anderer 3 gute Fische rausgeholt.

Serritslev Fiskepark: Der war für uns Neuland und wir waren eigentlich begeistert. Ein ordentlicher Besatz findet auch zu dieser Jahreszeit statt. Soviel Aktivität an der Oberfläche habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. Auch wenn viele kleine dabei waren.
Durch falsche Haken und Köder hatten wir am ersten Tag viele Fehlbisse und gingen mit nur einem Fisch nach Hause.
Am zweiten Tag dort lief es besser und wir hatte in 3 Std 6 Forellen. Die Anlage besteht aus 4 Seen und man findet immer einen guten Platz zum fischen.


----------



## sunrise137 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fiskepark Blokhus / Lokken*

Nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz, hat es uns jetzt mal wieder in die Jammerbucht verschlagen.

Allerdings zum Familienurlaub, angeln leider nur begrenzt möglich.
Mal sehen wie oft ich mit dem Junior abhauen kann.

Heute in 3 Stunden konnten wir in Blokhus 2 schöne Saiblinge verhaften, außerdem hatten wir mindestens 4-5 Aussteiger und etliche Anstupser. Auf Powrrbait ging 2 Stunden gar nix, mit der Spinnrute war dann Aktion.

Ich hoffe, dass wir zumindest nochmal nach Golstrup kommen. 


Gruss 
Rainer


----------

